# The rumored new Regen Software Update...



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

So, after my last DPF mishap and a manual regen, I observed a couple different things this time. First off, I got 1117 miles on the last regen. Next, when it did the regen, it took 1 minute to burn off each gram as opposed to 30 seconds previously. It also went down to 0 grams of soot and left the regen on for probably a minute while it was at 0 grams. It completed successfully and the grams did not come back quickly at all, not like before. I am sitting at 4 grams now with well over 100 miles since the regen that happened today.

I do not know exactly what the dealer did, but the regen behavior is definitely different now. 

it's looking like the DPF may very well have a long life ahead of it. Time will tell...


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

You can do it!


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

diesel lmk what you find out thanks


----------



## LulzT1 (Aug 24, 2015)

How are you getting that info ? Scan gauge? Wonder if dashcommand can pick this stuff up ...


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

LulzT1 said:


> How are you getting that info ? Scan gauge? Wonder if dashcommand can pick this stuff up ...


Yes, from my before and after observations with Scangauge II and Edge CTS


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

diesel said:


> So, after my last DPF mishap and a manual regen, I observed a couple different things this time. First off, I got 1117 miles on the last regen. Next, when it did the regen, it took 1 minute to burn off each gram as opposed to 30 seconds previously. It also went down to 0 grams of soot and left the regen on for probably a minute while it was at 0 grams. It completed successfully and the grams did not come back quickly at all, not like before. I am sitting at 4 grams now with well over 100 miles since the regen that happened today.
> 
> I do not know exactly what the dealer did, but the regen behavior is definitely different now.
> 
> it's looking like the DPF may very well have a long life ahead of it. Time will tell...


So you're thinking they could have cleaned it out and updated some software? Interesting. Is it possible that them do a manual regen cleaned it out more thoroughly and you're just seeing the effects of that? I'm at 23 grams of soot and I expect a regen to occur on my next trip. My ScanGauge is showing almost 300 miles since my last one. Half city and half highway driving. I'll head out for a highway trip tomorrow and allow it to fully complete the regen while highway driving. It will be interesting to see if I get a higher mileage between regens having done this as opposed to half city/half highway driving during my last regen.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

LiveTrash said:


> So you're thinking they could have cleaned it out and updated some software? Interesting. Is it possible that them do a manual regen cleaned it out more thoroughly and you're just seeing the effects of that? I'm at 23 grams of soot and I expect a regen to occur on my next trip. My ScanGauge is showing almost 300 miles since my last one. Half city and half highway driving. I'll head out for a highway trip tomorrow and allow it to fully complete the regen while highway driving. It will be interesting to see if I get a higher mileage between regens having done this as opposed to half city/half highway driving during my last regen.


When I had my manual regen at 118K miles it still stopped when it got down to 3 grams and took 30 seconds per gram. I would bet money there was a software update done to change the way the regens work this time around (131K).


----------



## kmacleod (Oct 15, 2010)

I recently went on a long trip. just outside of town, the DIC displayed a message that the DEF fluid quality was poor, speed limited to 65mph starting in 95 miles. So I stopped off at the nearest Chevy dealer. I learned alot about a CEL light.


It seems that my CEL light would go on and off occasionally. Thought it was my O2 sensor getting clogged for short trips and then cleaned on long trips. Nope.

It seems when the CEL is triggered, it disrupts the DPF Regen cycle. So in short, my DPF was really clogged at 38K miles.
I felt like a chowderhead, and rightly so........

it took 4 manual regens in 4 hours to clear everything back to normal. The dealer also flashed the dpf software regen update.

Once completed, the mileage shot way up!!!! Now im getting 52 on the highway. On my trip I was averaging 54.7 with 62.7 mpg being the highest point on the trip.

This week I went in a short highway jaunt this Sunday and noticed my mileage was down. On the way home it changed partway thru the trip home and the mileage jumped up again. Must have been a regen.

I will increase my highway time once a week to do this for the health of this diesel. I wish I had 50/50 highway/city travel. its more 30/70. I will make more efforts to travel at least an hours worth each week on the highway.

I am going to have to learn how to do the REGEN manually for when I take 1/2 hour highway trips to make sure the DPF is clean.

Oh and the dealer only charged me for one hours worth of time. 


Ken


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Regen software update!? I was just in and they never said anything to me.


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

So it is confirmed? There is a regen software update available? I was at my dealer as well, never was told about it. I'll have to go and ask about it and see if they have it available.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

They will only offer you a software update if your vehicle exhibits the evidence that requires the update. 

This is where the phrase: "customer complains..." comes from on the service order.


----------



## CTD Lineman (Nov 18, 2014)

Is there any way we can do a manual regen our selfs cause ive notice i'm only averaging low 40 mpg i was getting a lot closer to 50 mpg


----------



## tunes (Jun 18, 2015)

Does anyone know how to initiate a regen manually? It sure would help if your soot grams were at about 18 to 20 and you were on your last 30 minute interstate run for the week. Then you could run around town all weekend and not worry about trying to complete a regen.


----------



## tunes (Jun 18, 2015)

Hey Lineman. Looks like great minds think alike.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

CTD Lineman said:


> Is there any way we can do a manual regen our selfs cause ive notice i'm only averaging low 40 mpg i was getting a lot closer to 50 mpg





tunes said:


> Does anyone know how to initiate a regen manually? It sure would help if your soot grams were at about 18 to 20 and you were on your last 30 minute interstate run for the week. Then you could run around town all weekend and not worry about trying to complete a regen.


As far as I know the answer is NO. As I understand it, the car has to be connected to the "GM Cloud" to initiate a manual regen. I would love if someone could chime in and enlighten me if this is not true.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

And a general update to this thread - my last few regens have gone back to stopping at 3 grams soot, however they still do seem to last 1 minute per gram on the highway vs. the 30 seconds before.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

kmacleod said:


> I am going to have to learn how to do the REGEN manually for when I take 1/2 hour highway trips to make sure the DPF is clean.
> 
> Ken


This will not do anything for regens. The car regens when it wants to. Quite often I have gotten home from a 500 mile highway trip only to have it start a regen just as I am pulling into my garage, or just as i am coming up on a huge traffic jam.




LiveTrash said:


> So it is confirmed? There is a regen software update available? I was at my dealer as well, never was told about it. I'll have to go and ask about it and see if they have it available.


For the record, there was nothing on my paperwork about the software update. I simply noticed the behavior was different right after the manual regen. Hopefully others have more concrete information.


----------



## CTD Lineman (Nov 18, 2014)

have you had the same decrease in mileage? i dont have anyway to know what my grams of soot is but i feel like mine is regening to much


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

diesel said:


> As I understand it, the car has to be connected to the "GM Cloud" to initiate a manual regen. I would love if someone could chime in and enlighten me if this is not true.


I'd think a scan tool with the proper programming could do it. GM's scantool for this generation of platform is the "GM Cloud" (An MDI that connects the ODBII to the tech's computer which in turn is connected to GM's subscription website.) The old Tech II won't cut it.

But at this point, I'm not sure as anyone's 3rd party scan tool has this feature. If anyone figures out what the car has to be told, we might see it on various scan tools.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

CTD Lineman said:


> have you had the same decrease in mileage? i dont have anyway to know what my grams of soot is but i feel like mine is regening to much


My mileage is the same as always except during active regen when it drops a few MPG.


----------



## LulzT1 (Aug 24, 2015)

I've had quite a few exhaust issues after having a loose turbo intake at 451mi. I think at the 5th trip to the dealer for P2002 they "reprogrammed & set up ecm as per attached bulletin" which may be the regen update you are referring to? It didn't solve my issue, a week later I had the same CEL and they replaced the catalytic converter, haven't had an issue since (2000mi later). Car goes for service on Friday, I'll see if I can't get info on that bulletin..


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Would like to see the bulletin. Just to update on this thread, I have gone about 8000 miles on about 10 regens since my last issue and no further problems.


----------



## LulzT1 (Aug 24, 2015)

Got the car back today and asked for the aforementioned bulletin. Service writer gave me the following information on a print out. Maybe someone else can get more information on it. 

#PI1484B: P0128, P0133, P2002, P20EE, P22FA, P2463 DEF Fluid Quality Poor Message On and/or Cruise Control Interrupt at Low Speeds (July 6, 2015) (2014 Chevrolet Cruze, 2,0 Diesel Engine, RPO LUZ)

Condition/concern: 
1)Cruise control will disengage at low speeds 
2) Cruise control will disengage when traveling down hill 
3) A "DEF Fluid Quality Poor" message on 
4) Malfunction Indicator Lamp (MIL) on. 

Tech may find DTCs P0128, P0133, P2002, P20EE, P22FA, P2463. This may be a software anomaly. 

Recommendation/instructions: Tech should repair as per SI based on the DTC set and then reprogram ECM to prevent reoccurrence. Perform fuel trim reset using a scan tool after programming is complete.

Warranty Information: For vehicles repaired under warranty, use appropriate labor operation for repair performed. Submit labor operation 2881008 for ECM reprogramming at 0.4hr.


----------



## LulzT1 (Aug 24, 2015)

Why does this forum condense my posts???


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

LulzT1 said:


> Why does this forum condense my posts???


Unknown - I reformatted for you. What browser are you using?


----------



## LulzT1 (Aug 24, 2015)

Chrome. Same thing happens on phone and desktop.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

LulzT1 said:


> Got the car back today and asked for the aforementioned bulletin. Service writer gave me the following information on a print out. Maybe someone else can get more information on it.
> 
> #PI1484B: P0128, P0133, P2002, P20EE, P22FA, P2463 DEF Fluid Quality Poor Message On and/or Cruise Control Interrupt at Low Speeds (July 6, 2015) (2014 Chevrolet Cruze, 2,0 Diesel Engine, RPO LUZ)
> 
> ...


Hmm, that doesn't seem to mention the DPF or regens.


----------



## LulzT1 (Aug 24, 2015)

diesel said:


> Hmm, that doesn't seem to mention the DPF or regens.


Was thinking the same thing. Didn't get the poor quality message and never noticed anything with the CC, but I did have P2002.


----------



## BrightParrot (Jul 22, 2016)

diesel said:


> Hmm, that doesn't seem to mention the DPF or regens.


but it does mention a P2463, which is the DPF full / reduced power mode code. I just had one today, my dealer put it as warranty. It took 2 regen cycles to clean the DPF. Don't know that they reprogrammed anything, but maybe I'll have them do that next week when I'm in for oil change and fuel filter. (Bringing my own oil & filters, of course...)


----------



## DslGate (Jun 29, 2016)

BrightParrot said:


> but it does mention a P2463, which is the DPF full / reduced power mode code. I just had one today, my dealer put it as warranty. It took 2 regen cycles to clean the DPF. Don't know that they reprogrammed anything, but maybe I'll have them do that next week when I'm in for oil change and fuel filter. (Bringing my own oil & filters, of course...)


I had the firmware update and am regenning at about every 100 miles give or take 20. ** IF you have an SC II, check the distance between regens. I believe you'll see it regenning a LOT more IF they did the firmware update.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

DslGate said:


> I had the firmware update and am regenning at about every 100 miles give or take 20. ** IF you have an SC II, check the distance between regens. I believe you'll see it regenning a LOT more IF they did the firmware update.


This is interesting. I believe I am still on the original firmware from the factory and I still run 900+ between regens with a lot of highway driving.


----------

